# This is why you should be afraid to die.



## anotherlife (Mar 8, 2016)

Psychologists know a term called "intrusive thought".  Apparently everyone gets them time to time, they are unintentional but disturbing to the individual, and a healthy mind just quickly moves on away from them to the next thing.  

A healthy human mind is an infinite loop repeating a 3 step order in the following priority. 
1. Get sensory pattern like vision/sound/etc and find the most similar one from the latest few remembered. 
2.  Combine / add the two and replace what you remembered with the combination / sum. 
3.  Go back to step 1 and repeat. 

The above priority order of processing is set by your physical body, as it provides the sensory input.  

If you die, the body is gone and with it the priority, so all becomes coincidental.  In other words, any random "intrusive thought" you may get becomes your reality, instantaneously.  

So, fancied watching horror movies, for example?  They will then form your intrusive thoughts and will become your reality at the point of your death.  

How do you like visual arts now?  Do you have enough to be afraid of?


----------



## The Great Goose (Mar 8, 2016)

Without the shitty chemicals my physical brain produces, I may be ok.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Psychologists know a term called "intrusive thought".  Apparently everyone gets them time to time, they are unintentional but disturbing to the individual, and a healthy mind just quickly moves on away from them to the next thing.
> 
> A healthy human mind is an infinite loop repeating a 3 step order in the following priority.
> 1. Get sensory pattern like vision/sound/etc and find the most similar one from the latest few remembered.
> ...



fret not------the thought is momentary


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Psychologists know a term called "intrusive thought".  Apparently everyone gets them time to time, they are unintentional but disturbing to the individual, and a healthy mind just quickly moves on away from them to the next thing.
> 
> A healthy human mind is an infinite loop repeating a 3 step order in the following priority.
> 1. Get sensory pattern like vision/sound/etc and find the most similar one from the latest few remembered.
> ...



Well, aren't you just a fucking ray of sunshine.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Psychologists know a term called "intrusive thought".  Apparently everyone gets them time to time, they are unintentional but disturbing to the individual, and a healthy mind just quickly moves on away from them to the next thing.
> 
> A healthy human mind is an infinite loop repeating a 3 step order in the following priority.
> 1. Get sensory pattern like vision/sound/etc and find the most similar one from the latest few remembered.
> ...



Funny thoughts can be intrusive too, like getting the giggles at church.


----------

